# LGA 1200 VRM list (now with Z590, H570, B560, etc.)



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 28, 2021)

LGA1200 VRM list
					

400-series  2020-09-05,LGA1200 VRM list by /u/qhfreddy,Thanks to asdkj1740 @OCN for compiling many sources in this thread: <a href="https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-intel-motherboards/1746916-1440a-madness-z490-vrm-discussion-thread-v2-5-6-5-20-a.html">https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-intel-mot...




					docs.google.com
				




Hi all, this is a continuation of my previous LGA 1200 VRM list including primarily Z490 boards, I made a new thread since I can't edit the previous one any more. I've added preliminary info for the new 500-series boards, including H and B series chipsets since these might actually be more interesting this time around for enthusiast builds since they added XMP and memory OCing as functionality on these chipsets.

To view the 500-series info, use the different sheet tabs at the bottom of the window.

*Credits:*

asdkj1740@OCN for compiling a shortlist with _many_ sources
Cautilus, Sinhardware, and all the other people who have previously made VRM lists for making useful starting points and giving me many ideas
Buildzoid from AHOC for pioneering useful metrics for VRM performance
All the sources for taking their time to look under the heatsinks and/or test the VRMs themselves
*Some key points:*

VRM list including most Z490 boards and most Z590, H570, B560, and other 500-series models as well.
Format based on older VRM lists such as those by Sinhardware (Haswell and earlier) and Cautilus (AM4).
Quick and useful reference for approximate VRM performance, where possible checked against real test results...
Most useful figures taken from datasheets (e.g maximum efficiency current of powerstages)
Links to datasheets and reviews where possible.
Additional sheets for individual component quality to be able to better estimate performance of untested VRMs.
*To Do (in no particular order):*

Finish 500-series info
More test results
Add secondary VRM info
Finish VRM performance/efficiency figures
Find datasheets for TDA214xx and ISL993xx powerstages
Expand powerstage, drmos, and mosfet ratings sheets
Info on capacitor arrangement (?)
Warnings for bad performance (?)
AHOC ripple measurements (?)
Memory OC performance info (?)
General OC performance info (?)


----------



## CiTay (Feb 25, 2021)

Do you need more information on the Z590 boards? I'm sure you're aware of this, https://www.anandtech.com/show/16347/the-intel-z590-overview/2

Some slides about the VRMs:

Gigabyte Z590: https://static.chiphell.com/forum/202101/12/133609tbbmahr8a9mzengb.jpg

MSI Z590:


			https://static.chiphell.com/forum/202101/12/143631wzo5pm90hflfkkl9.jpg
		



			https://static.chiphell.com/forum/202101/12/143631vu9nni0no4kzs8nr.jpg
		



			https://static.chiphell.com/forum/202101/12/144344en2hzd7nna2uhuko.jpg
		



			https://static.chiphell.com/forum/202101/12/144344tqcuffuuuuyq6yyu.jpg
		



			https://static.chiphell.com/forum/202101/12/145203vu1mzus6ls073o86.jpg


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi, thanks for the comment. I haven't had much time to update the Z590 list yet but I'll probably end up resorting to the anandtech list for some of them.


----------



## CiTay (Apr 8, 2021)

Here are all the slides, some of the direct links i posted don't work anymore...






						微星 雕牌Z590系列参数 - 电脑讨论 -  Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验
					

微星 雕牌Z590系列参数,技嘉：100A mos  EATX低端PCIE不支持8+8拆分PRO AX支持3条gen4 M2微星：MEG倍相MPG MAG并联供电 ...,电脑讨论,讨论区-技术与经验的讨论 ,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验




					kzrux2pk2c6il7pcvdjyzwcduu--www-chiphell-com.translate.goog
				




In Chinese: https://www.chiphell.com/thread-2293259-1-1.html


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Apr 9, 2021)

Cheers, I'll look to add these some time tomorrow and make a full pass over the Z590 section to get it in a reasonably finished state.


----------



## dj-electric (May 17, 2021)

Asus Z590-E STRIX GAMING WIFI
VRMs are Ti 59880 rated at 70A
14 for Vcore, 2 for vGPU.
Controller is ISL69269
Heatsink is absolutely massive, probing yielded peak temps in mid 60's under 11900K AVX load.


----------



## Typicular (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi, I have some efficiency figures for the ISL99390s. They'll surely help you out.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 25, 2021)

Fantastic, thanks a lot


----------



## markanini (Apr 25, 2022)

Found an updated list here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_ZGSXi1deJEXhHZNcm3bGvP-r8KkNKKPdTuBoFPctH4
Between this and HWUBs empirical shootout it's the best info I've found. It should be noted though there's a large difference between entry levels boards sharing the C grade.
For example MSI H560M Bazooka and Pro VDH-Wifi don't throttle until paired with an 11900k, max temps at 68-70 degrees. Gigabyte B560M D2V and DS3H AC throttle with 11600k running at 96-101 degrees. Asus Prime B560M-K doesn't throttle but runs very hot at 107C!


----------

